# The Giga software thread



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome to Giga Software Thread*

*This thread consists of all the releases of GigaSmilies Software*

*What is GigaSmilies?* 

GigaSmilies is a free smilies application that lets you to use different smilies on Bulletin Boards(forums), Blogs and social networking sites like Orkut.


*Latest Version:* 

*GigaSmilies v1.2 - Ultimate Edition*

*WebVersion Update: * For Linux and MAC users.


*Previous Windows Versions: *


GigaSmilies v1.0 - Yahoo Edtion 


GigaSmilies v1.1 - Yahoo Edition


GigaSmilies v1.1b - Yahoo Edition (Bug Fix)


GigaSmilies v1.2 - Ultimate Edition







System Requirements:
Intel Pentium 4 or AMD Sempron
256 MB SDRAM at 133 Mhz
VGA Display
Windows 98, XP and Vista
*Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0*
______________________________________________________________________________


*Official Site*

______________________________________________________________________________
*Developers: Me and RCuber*

EDIT: Comments are Welcome and please use it and report the Bugs! Though we have taken the at most care..

*Note*: This work is now licensed under Creative Commons Attribution-Noncommercial-No Derivative Works 2.5 India License.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Nicely thot up app  Congrats! Good job.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Thanks Infra *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

nice work


----------



## vish786 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

good work charan   *www.killersklan.it/forum/smile/berlusca.gif & giga.  *www.killersklan.it/forum/smile/berlusca.gif


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

nice one.. useful in orkut


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

great work *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif
is ki sabse jyada jarurat digit forum ko thi  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif
thanks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

nice one there Giga & Charan


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Thanks guys... its really happy to hear these words from you people.

We took 2 and half Days to do it. Completed that last night at about 12.10 and we celebrated.

Really Charan Helped a Lot via IM.. He used to stay hours together with me. Even Yesterday we had conversation upto 1.00 in the midnight.

@Rockstar11

Its Nice to see that u are already using it  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Awesome work giga & charan


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

wow... great work buddy!


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

^ Thanks guys.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Nice


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

hey error is comin - "The application failed to initialize properly(0xc000007b).Click on OK to terminate the application" this is coming when i run the .exe file


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

^ have u installed the .NET 2.0 on ur machine ?


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Installing.whtz Fbkma???


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

@ pritish_kul2.. its a long story... not here.. i'll PM u.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34.gif


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

installed bt same error comin


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

^ what *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif

which is ur OS btw

btw... did u restart ur machine *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/15.gif


----------



## anandk (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

awesome gigacore and charan ! dznt even require an install !
will carry it in wvc ! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

^ Thanks anandk.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif

yes it doesn't require any installation... the prob with pritish was, he havent installed .NET 2.0 on his machine..

And Thanks for carrying it to WVC *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/6.gif 

Give the link here after u publish there *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/11.gif


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

^make a directory for those images!other OS users too will benefit


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

@ praka.. actually the app can runned from linux too.. using MONO, charan said.. coz its .NET based..

and i'll try to make a online page for MAC users and can be used by *nix users also in case MONO wont work..

praka.. give a try to mono


----------



## RCuber (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*



			
				pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> hey error is comin - "The application failed to initialize properly(0xc000007b).Click on OK to terminate the application" this is coming when i run the .exe file


Are you in anycase using 64 bit version of vista?


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Good Work *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif
Really Like it *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Thanks harry *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## utsav (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif

good work dude.would u share what u used to create the softy.
I had this IMG format to paste smilies in forum from a long time but i was unable to create a software for it.
Really a very good work.

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/bsod.gifthis is for digit smilies


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif Thx for it *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

@charan:share how do u able to use it in Linux.I know mono libs are needed to be installed.still...am clueless


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif
> 
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/bsod.gifthis is for digit smilies



Oh no... please dont forget the old path we came in...
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/114.gif


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

cool thanks
for linux also !


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

@ akshay.. we are trying *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

hey next version plzz include MSN Smilies !


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

MSN is the next version as we have planned.. dont worry *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## nvidia (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Thanks a lot Giga and Charan. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif
This is an awesome app.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

hey for orkut you must not have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you must just copy links to clipboard !!  ok ?
next version allow us to select mode >> orkut mode or forum mode ..!
it will be great then !!

nice idea man !


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

^ Alright.... but we didnt mend this version for orkut... in later versions..we will


----------



## just_genelia (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/yes.gif Good


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

nice suggestion akshay


and @ nvidia8800, thanks man..


@ max... nice to see u r using it *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## RCuber (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Thanks lot guys  ,

This just works for boards which use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags.. we will look into orkut compatible codes . 



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> @charan:share how do u able to use it in Linux.I know mono libs are needed to be installed.still...am clueless



I have to spend some more time researching on mono and to understand how to use it correctly. Im still trying to get .NET apps to work with linux , but still no luck  .. let me see if I can find something today.

BTW can you give me any link for GTK+ programming?



			
				Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> great work *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif
> is ki sabse jyada jarurat digit forum ko thi  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif
> thanks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif



That was the starting point  .. if digit wont give us new smilies .. then we will get our own *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif


----------



## hullap (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

thnks bro *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/103.gif


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Good work.
Keep it up.
I always wanted them.


----------



## utsav (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/107.gifso many suggestions

will it work while commenting in wordpress blogs


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

@ utsav.. lol.. not it wont work in wordpress blogs


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

awesome man really cool apps.. downloadin it right now!!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

if digit bundled cool smilies,this software will not be created by gigacore!.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

@ praka... maybe true.....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Nice job. Congrats to both Gigacore and Charan.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

done dwnloaded it wel done giga n charan
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Thank you vishal....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif this is nothing in front of contribution..  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/106.gif

Hope u help us in our later versions for designing stuffs. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif

thanks fun2sh


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

cool wrk bro...


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gifgreat... guyz.... any extension.... more smileys... try for a firefox addon like that smiley one... also make an option to add more smilies *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Simply Gr8 work.
Congrats Gigacore and Charan. Wish to see..its updated versions in futures.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

@ abhi, Thanks man

@ koolbluez.. we have an idea of releasing new versions with different smiley editions.. Your suggestion is noted... We'll work on it .. thanks

@ Ravi Sir, Thanks and sure will launch new versions


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

can u add such similies in GTALK ?


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

no harry


----------



## RCuber (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

More smilies will definitely come as well as compatibility to orkut, right now but we have no plans of including it with gtalk or other 3rd party applications. We will look into firefox extension...


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

And guys I wrote a article about this project in my blog. It says all about how we did and how charan helped me.. 

Please Have a Look *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*



			
				Gigacore said:
			
		

> no harry


 

oh...........Gtalk does need similies....ok but thank u once again for this


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Excellent...Gigacore... really innovative...

*One Suggestion:*
This is just a kinda tweak you can say. Add a *tooltip* on every button and write the name of tht expression... like if i hover over a smiling smiley then a tooltip saying "Smile" should appear.

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

^ Thanks for that suggestion..

My God I forgot to do that...charan said to do it... but i forgot.. i'm sorry.. will do it in the next version *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/106.gif


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

still no avail...poof...


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

^ Man which is ur OS ? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/23.gif


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Thanx a lot. Congrats.
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

^ Thank you.. 

*Update:* New feature is under development..!! Let it be suspense *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif


----------



## narangz (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Excellent work guys! 

Can you please PM me the internal working of the app?


----------



## anandk (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*



			
				Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^ Thanks anandk..
> Give the link here after u publish there *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/11.gif



here *www.winvistaclub.com/g20.html
have also put it on the homepage scroller


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

nice work comrades 

I just get to know abt it


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Thanks guys..

And anand bro... thanks for that

@narangz , its there in my blog dude


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

good work dude ......... gale lag ja *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/6.gif.......really its great .........


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Good work.

------------------

more free smileys available here 

www.smileyarena.com


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Thanks guys.. and BMW.. thanks for the link *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## New (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Nice work giga and charan.. Downloading now....Downloaded.....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/s10.gif


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

This Is A Very Good Sf  ......  Buddy!! Nice Job ......


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

thanks.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## sg1 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

@ Giga 

Be prepared to have Mr Gates include this in the Vista SP1 and slap a © on it.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

^ lol micro.. he will never *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

dude really take up the advice of @sg1 ....   share  it  for free  but  with a © protection ..........


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

@ MOUSTACHE.. oh yeah true *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/yes.gif alright  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Awesome Work Giga & Charan ... Keep 'em Coming !


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Ah well, edited all.

Source passed over to Gigacore, hope he maintains it. It was a 2-hour baby.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

i hav win xp


----------



## praka123 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

*@heyyyy!thanks qwerty!gr8! aah!without mono we can have it in Linux!that will be gr8!
*


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Ah well, edited all.
> 
> Source passed over to Gigacore, hope he maintains it. It was a 2-hour baby.



I dont have the source.. 

Its takes no more than 2 - 3 Hours to apply others idea!


----------



## adi007 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

nice work gigacore...
me too releasing my software *Presenmaker 1.0* tommorow....


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

^ whats that software??


----------



## adi007 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

surprise     
wait till tommorow......
will post the details in Tutorials section......


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

heh my prob..it nt running.........i hav win xp


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

^ Can u please send a screenshot of the error msg ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> *@heyyyy!thanks qwerty!gr8! aah!without mono we can have it in Linux!that will be gr8!
> *


Just forget it man ...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

^


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

If the Gigasmilies window is on top it uses lot of cpu power(almost 25%). If it is in the background it uses 0%. Is this high cpu usage normal?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Yeah its .Net


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*



			
				casual_gamer said:
			
		

> If the Gigasmilies window is on top it uses lot of cpu power(almost 25%). If it is in the background it uses 0%. Is this high cpu usage normal?



Yes.. this is the prob we are facing and as qwerty said its built on .NET 

The amount of CPU usage depends upon ur CPU Make and Model. For me its around 10% while its maximized.

And with addition to .NET, all the smilies animate at once.. this is the another reason. (it may consume around 1 - 2%)

And we are finding ways to overcome this.. 

Giga


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

*rapidshare.com/files/74185480/Untitled-1.jpg.html


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

^ man.. just for a screenshot u have uploaded it to rapidshare.. now its saying me to wait 90 Minutes to download it *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif

please upload it to www.imageshack.us


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Here is pritish_kul2 screenshot:

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Untitled-1-20071204035739.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

@pritish_kul: Please Uninstall and reinstall .NET framework 2.0. You will get this error if you havent installed .NET framework properly or is corrupted.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

great work guys simple thanks is not enough for you


----------



## pushkaraj (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

very nice app. thanx


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Hey!! that's a cool software. 
Nice work!!


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 6, 2007)

*GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

*I'm Glad to Launch my new version of GigaSmilies*

*GigaSmilies v1.1 - Yahoo Edition*

*Whats new in v1.1 ?*

GigaSmilies v1.1 has a new feature called *"Tray Mode"*. You can select the smiley without opening the main window!. And you can also switch between Tray Mode and Full Mode Easy.

The Smilies are categorized and can be accessed by just right-clicking on the GigaSmilies icon in the tray. Just browse through the menus and click on the one you want to insert and the BB code automatically gets copied and you can simply paste in the forum to use it!.

And one Non-Yahoo smiley is now replaced with two new yahoo smilies.

*Screen Shots*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2090976864_f214ca0173_o.jpg
Main Window

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2221/2090977132_2e43954d55_o.jpg
"Tray Mode" Button and "BB Code Copy Status"

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2217/2090977278_060d261278_o.jpg
Tray Menu

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2061/2090193821_a72fba399d_o.jpg
Can select smilies easily from the tray.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2234/2090977604_202a4cc67b_o.jpg
BB Code Copy Notification in "Tray Mode"


*Downloads:* 
GigaSmilies v1.1 - Yahoo Edition
Size - 321 KB

*Description:* This version contains 90+ Yahoo! Messenger Smilies with "Tray Mode"

System Requirements:
Intel Pentium 4 or AMD Sempron
256 MB SDRAM at 133 Mhz
VGA Display
Windows 98, XP and Vista
*Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0*



*Click here to Download from my Official Site*

*Note:* You can't use "Tray Mode" and "Full Mode" Simultaneously!
______________________________________________________________________________
*Special Thanks to Charan for giving me tips and tricks through out the entire project.*

EDIT: Comments are Welcome and please use it and report the Bugs! Though we have taken the at most care..

I RECOMMEND TO USE *TRAY MODE* FOR OPTIMUM PERFORMANCE

*Note*: This work is now licensed under Creative Commons Attribution-Noncommercial-No Derivative Works 2.5 India License.


----------



## nvidia (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

The tray mode is good... Thanks GigaCore *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Just released v1.1..

have a look here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=74989


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

Again awesome work


Can you include pcchitchat smilies in Gigasmilies?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

Thanx *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

Thanks guys..

@ third eye... sure in later versions..


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

Nice APP Gigacore 

How about making it open source ? so people can have a look at code. Enhance it and learn from it aswell


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*



			
				Sukhdeep Singh said:
			
		

> How about making it open source ? so people can have a look at code. Enhance it and learn from it aswell



Thanks...

And this app is still in flux state... We both will take the app to a certain level which makes us feel happy with the code structure. Then we will sure make this opensource.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

^thats so nice.btw,any plan for linux version


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

congrats man...gr8 job


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

@ prakash.. actually i'm not personally happy with the present code structure. as i said before.. we both will bend it and will give the code to u OSS guys.. so that we(OSS and Win) both can join and release new versions with same new features.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

Awesome work, Santosh


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

thanks ani


----------



## iMav (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

this deserves a full column in digit mag ... a note from the makers .... raaabo dont only ban people encourage them too


----------



## RCuber (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ^thats so nice.btw,any plan for linux version


we have some issues to sort out, once its done we will start on cross compatibility


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

Nice...this is something which is actually worth using.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

thx for the reply santhosh & charan


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

Very good.will come in handy..thanks


----------



## New (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

Nice work giga..Aspecting more work from you*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/76.gif


----------



## adi007 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

wow! released another version within 4 days .Nice work giga  
I just wished i had internet connection in my home


----------



## milnniki (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

good work charan *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif


----------



## Faun (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

nice work


----------



## intelomkar (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

hmm..... good work I'd say! nice to see that someone got inspired from THIS work


----------



## RCuber (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*



			
				intelomkar said:
			
		

> hmm..... good work I'd say! nice to see that someone got inspired from THIS work



WO HO .. never knew there was another similar application..  .. Any way Myself or Gigacore absolutely didnot know about this before and I asure that Gigasmilies was not inspired by that software.. And also we both are not members of the Chip forum.

BTW did you create that application?


----------



## anandk (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

just great ! keep going buddy


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

charan i think you both guys developed this


----------



## RCuber (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*



			
				milnniki said:
			
		

> good work charan *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif


Thanks  , but it was Gigacore who developed the software  , I only gave tips and some routines , and did debugging .


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

Thanks anand bro! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif

@intelomkar, read charan's reply.. +1


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

Yea, it was his ( intelomkar's ) idea much before that topic was posted on CHIP.

Its his app, helped by a friend of his 

He used to use a version just for himself... when people asked him... he made some improvements and released it


----------



## intelomkar (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

hmm.... yup! Me n my friend made that app.

just co-incidence that both got same idea ! lolz !!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*



			
				Batistabomb said:
			
		

> charan i think you both guys developed this


Yes thats  correct.. we developed it by our concept.. But now as this other application has come to the picture .. we may have to defend our work .. any way its protected by CC so no need to worry  .. 

now there is another problem  .. What features we wanted to include in the next version is available in that application .. like exproting to < img > < /img > codes..



			
				intelomkar said:
			
		

> hmm.... yup! Me n my friend made that app.
> 
> just co-incidence that both got same idea ! lolz !!


Yep co-incidence..


----------



## intelomkar (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

meh... go on dude. every other software has alternatives. just make sure you have better features. and ohh btw, I wont be working on it anymore  I have got better project to work on


----------



## casanova (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

Nice work, Giga


----------



## RCuber (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*



			
				intelomkar said:
			
		

> meh... go on dude. every other software has alternatives. just make sure you have better features. and ohh btw, I wont be working on it anymore


Thanks  , the confusion is cleared now


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*



			
				intelomkar said:
			
		

> meh... *go on dude*. every other software has *alternatives*. just make sure you have *better features*. and ohh btw, I *wont be working on it anymore*



lol.. thanks..... hey and this is not an alternative... coz we never copied the concept from that app .. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*



			
				Charan said:
			
		

> Yes thats  correct.. we developed it by our concept.. But now as this other application has come to the picture .. we may have to defend our work .. any way its protected by CC so no need to worry  ..
> 
> now there is another problem  .. What features we wanted to include in the next version is available in that application .. like exproting to < img > < /img > codes..
> 
> ...



charan can you tell clearly what background work is all concerned here, say any compilers,languages,tools e.t.c;


----------



## Voldy (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

Thanks for info Gigacore its a pretty good feature


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

casanova &  Vicky333,

Thanks guys  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## RCuber (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*



			
				Batistabomb said:
			
		

> charan can you tell clearly what background work is all concerned here, say any compilers,languages,tools e.t.c;


Ok 
The application is written in Visual basic 2005.We have used Visual Basic 2005 Express edition for the development. As you may already be knowing this is a windows forms application. The whenever a button is pressed the respective BB code gets generated and is copied to the clipboard thats the logic. There is no third party tools used. All the components used are inbuilt in VS 2005 express edition.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

great charan and gigacore


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*



			
				Charan said:
			
		

> Ok
> The application is written in Visual basic 2005.We have used Visual Basic 2005 Express edition for the development. As you may already be knowing this is a windows forms application. The whenever a button is pressed the respective BB code gets generated and is copied to the clipboard thats the logic. There is no third party tools used. All the components used are inbuilt in VS 2005 express edition.


Thanks, i had the idea of that. Shouldnt be difficult enough. I know VB 6....no idea of Visual Basic 2005 though .

IS the Tray Menu, Tray Notification, all that stuff easy to do in VB 2005 ?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*



			
				Sukhdeep Singh said:
			
		

> Thanks, i had the idea of that. Shouldnt be difficult enough. I know VB 6....no idea of Visual Basic 2005 though .
> 
> IS the Tray Menu, Tray Notification, all that stuff easy to do in VB 2005 ?



Yes its absolutely easy to do all these stuff.. 

Just add the Tray Notification component into the form and select a icon,

Add a Context menu into the project, edit the list in that and link it to the notify icon and its done.. i.e., you will get a right click menu for the notify icon


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

Amazing work @giga, @charan *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

@ cryus.. the credit is also forwarded to charan.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/67.gif

thanks


----------



## utsav (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

great work.

u should hav compressed the package using winrar.it becomes 243KB then


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

@ utsav.... i knew that... but didnt.. coz few people wont use winrar


----------



## utsav (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

i hav added it to my blog also *www.techjunkiez.com/index.php/2007/12/06/gigasmilies-v11-by-santhosh-released/


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

thanks for that utsav *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

wow new version smilies with name. 
good work *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif
but where is the >  B-) cool *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/16.gif emotion??? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif
Gigasmilies rocks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif


----------



## Asfaq (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

OK, my apologies for COMPLETELY missing this one! I must say... U guys rock! Super stuff Charan and Gigacore! Well done!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*



			
				Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> wow new version smilies with name.
> good work *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif
> but where is the >  B-) cool *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/16.gif emotion??? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif
> Gigasmilies rocks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif



woospe.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif sorry to miss this one but it wasnt me *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/114.gif .. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif



			
				Asfaq said:
			
		

> OK, my apologies for COMPLETELY missing this one! I must say... U guys rock! Super stuff Charan and Gigacore! Well done!



Thanks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

thanks asfaq *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

Gigacore, this time, its working well...

Why don't you make it online?? I mean, a browser window opens in which all the smilies are present. On clicking anyone of it, the same work is done. This way, a user can access the smilies from anywhere and you can make it platform independent.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 8, 2007)

*GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

*I'm Glad to Launch my new version of GigaSmilies*

*GigaSmilies v1.1b - Yahoo Edition*

*Whats new in v1.1b ?*

*GigaSmilies v1.1b* has been tweaked to give you more performance, stability and speed than v1.1. And one new *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16.gif Yahoo Smiley has been added. So we recommend you to upgrade now.

*Screen Shot*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2192/2094903140_816b4254ce_o.jpg

*Downloads:* 
GigaSmilies v1.1b - Yahoo Edition
Size - 322 KB

*Description:* This version contains 90+ Yahoo! Messenger Smilies with "Tray Mode" and with enhanced performance.

System Requirements:
Intel Pentium 4 or AMD Sempron
256 MB SDRAM at 133 Mhz
VGA Display
Windows 98, XP and Vista
*Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0*

*Click here to Download from my Official Site*

*Note:* You can't use "Tray Mode" and "Full Mode" Simultaneously!
______________________________________________________________________________
*Special Thanks to Charan for giving me tips and tricks through out the entire project.*

Comments are Welcome and please use it and report the Bugs! Though we have taken the at most care..

*DIGG This*

I RECOMMEND TO USE *TRAY MODE* FOR OPTIMUM PERFORMANCE

*Note*: This work is now licensed under Creative Commons Attribution-Noncommercial-No Derivative Works 2.5 India License.


----------



## adi007 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*



			
				Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Gigacore, this time, its working well...
> 
> Why don't you make it online?? I mean, a browser window opens in which all the smilies are present. On clicking anyone of it, the same work is done. This way, a user can access the smilies from anywhere and you can make it platform independent.


Good suggestion Lucky_star.....
+1 to it ..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

I was expecting your new version soon 
Gr8 dear....keep going


----------



## adi007 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*


Wow!!!
Another version ...
Great work Giga 
@offtopic:how many hours do u spend for Gigasmiles daily


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

Don't release so many edition so quickly...we will be confused.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*



			
				adi007 said:
			
		

>


Pls use *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif



			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> Don't release so many edition so quickly...we will be confused.



There were a few issues so we had to fix it and release it .. everything seems to be fine now *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

@ adi, really i dont know... we both work so.. 

@ravi... as charan said.. we fixed some issues.. no new features.. but can outperform v1.1


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

thanks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16.gif


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

Guys, this AWESOME! I wanted something like this as I really couldn't express myself completely on all the forum and I'm so used to the Yahoo emoticons. Thanks a TON! Keep it going guys! All the very best! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## Asfaq (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

w00t!!!


----------



## utsav (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

whoa*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif

great dude.

updated on my blog also *www.techjunkiez.com/index.php/2007/12/08/gigasmilies-v11b-by-santhosh-launched/


----------



## narangz (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

Amazing work, Charan & Giga *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif

BTW- I found a small spelling mistake. Check the image *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/9.gif

*img457.imageshack.us/img457/5255/gigafq1.th.jpg


----------



## nvidia (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

Nice work gigacore and charan...

Gigasmiles must be included in the upcoming Digit issue *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/79.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

Thanks guys *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif




			
				narangz said:
			
		

> BTW- I found a small spelling mistake. Check the image *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/9.gif
> 
> *img457.imageshack.us/img457/5255/gigafq1.th.jpg



Thanks for notifying that, to me...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

start a common thread like "GigaSmilies" and update the first post alone .. there by all can know whts new..

i never knew u were so good at creating software..

superb dudde... keep it going...
awesome..


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

my prob solved.yahooo i formatted my comp.........gd software giga *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## azzu (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1 Released*

ya nice work guys keep goin on...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/yes.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

thanks guys.. and even the credits should also been given to charan too...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

giga one suggestion... 

use the big button for the commonly used similies like 

so that it will be easy to click .. instead of searching ...


----------



## azzu (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

hey giga my problem with v1.1 is now fixed with v1.1
sorry for that Words *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

@ naveen.. ok

@ azzu.. 1.1b ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

Nice work Santosh & Charan.
Keep it up guys.


----------



## faraaz (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

I must say...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 10, 2007)

*GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC user is new version called as "*WebVersion*".

WebVersion is not just limited to Linux and MAC users.. Even windows users can use this, if one doesnt have good hardware and has no .NET Framework installed.

So here is the LINK to GigaSmilies WebVersion. 

*How to use*: Click on the text in front of smiley u want to insert, copy and paste it!

You can also find the link to WebVersion in right pane of the official GigaSmilies Homepage.. which looks this: *img254.imageshack.us/img254/9419/webvw1.jpg

*Requirments:*
Any Latest Web Browsers

Note: WebVersion is still in initial phase. Developments will be done soon

Comments are Welcome and please use it and report the Bugs! Though we have taken the at most care..

*Special Thanks to Charan for giving me tips and tricks through out the entire project.*

*Note*: This work is now licensed under Creative Commons Attribution-Noncommercial-No Derivative Works 2.5 India License.


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

Awesome , Superb Work 
Thank you very much!

-Nice, no need to download!

ONE Suggestion :

you can make it like if u click on a simile it will automatically copy
and the user can paste it 

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

Thanks Santhosh and Charan  Will soon try it out.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

Awesome work giga & charan *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

Thanks guys.. 

oh...... i almost forgot to mention charan here.... done


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

why don't you add the smilies from doom9's forum? here are the examples:

*forum.doom9.org/images/smilies/logfile.gif  *forum.doom9.org/images/smilies/withstupid.gif  *forum.doom9.org/images/smilies/readrules.gif  *forum.doom9.org/images/smilies/goodpost-t.gif   *forum.doom9.org/images/smilies/readfaq.gif   *forum.doom9.org/images/smilies/usesearch-t.gif   *forum.doom9.org/images/smilies/thanks-t.gif  *forum.doom9.org/images/smilies/script-t.gif  *forum.doom9.org/images/smilies/helpful-t.gif  *forum.doom9.org/images/smilies/readguides.gif


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

Gr8 work Giga keep it up.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

I don't see a reason why the program should be using 2-5% of processor usage even when idle? Could you please fix this in the next version?


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

^ thanks..

@ gautham.. lets see


----------



## RCuber (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> I don't see a reason why the program should be using 2-5% of processor usage even when idle? Could you please fix this in the next version?


What do you mean by idle? minimized?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*



			
				Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^ thanks..
> 
> @ gautham.. lets see



kya yaar... google pages me das pics add karne aur comments likhke format karne aur publish changes button press karne das ghante lagte hai kya?

PS: use#1: *forum.doom9.org/images/smilies/withstupid.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

oh.. i'll do it..  just because i made this as a yahoo edition.. so will add at the end later.. bit busy now


----------



## faraaz (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

I think he means tray...


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*



			
				Charan said:
			
		

> What do you mean by idle? minimized?


I mean when It's minimized to the tray and when you don't use it at all. It take up a good 5% of processor usage. 

And also, if you try to shutdown the system without exiting out of the program, the computer is not able to end task it and I have to manually either exit before shutting down or end task the processing when it's stuck at that screen during shutdown. I hope this feedback is useful


----------



## RCuber (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> I mean when It's minimized to the tray and when you don't use it at all. It take up a good 5% of processor usage.
> 
> And also, if you try to shutdown the system without exiting out of the program, the computer is not able to end task it and I have to manually either exit before shutting down or end task the processing when it's stuck at that screen during shutdown. I hope this feedback is useful


Thank you. I will check this out. 

I have checked with minimize to tray and it doesnot use any CPU. I checked this with both vista as well as in XP , if you can then please provide a screen shot of the taskmanager with Gigasmilies running in tray mode.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

Yup.. even i havent seen any CPU usage in tray mode or in idle...

still we will look at it as charan said.. 

if u are not happy u can use the new WebVersion for now


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*



			
				Gigacore said:
			
		

> if u are not happy u can use the new WebVersion for now


come on man, who said I'm not happy?

I use a prescott, so even a 1% increase is like revving up a 1000cc bike *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/8012/gigayj6.th.jpg


----------



## Quiz_Master (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

Amazing work... Keep it coming...


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

^ thanks..


check out WebVersion for Linux and MAC:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75319


----------



## praka123 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

thanks Santhosh&Charan I'll try out.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

^ you are welcome... keep using it!!


----------



## azzu (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

Guys almost forgot check this out 
*digg.com/software/GigaSmilies
and digg for our santosh for his kind efforts for us and this forum and make his soft a little famous a small reward to thier Effort *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif
hope to see moore from santosh nad charan


----------



## praka123 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

I can get to ur page via proxy only!what is wrong  i am on dataone!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

^^I opened it directly.

Dugg.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

thanks for digging devil... and were u able to open it in linux ??

@ praka.. i tried it on ubuntu.. it opens fine man!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

^^yea *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/yes.gif.

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/473.png


----------



## praka123 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

^OK>Now i understood dataone is not opening many websites,seems some work is going on,although proxy works fine  yeah i tried,it is nice!


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

ok devil..

nice prakash.. i hope u will use it


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

simply going gr8............ 
awesome...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

Good work guys.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

nice application, I have reviewed it under my blog too


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

Giga a request..
Start a new thread... And update your first thread alone.let it be a centralised thread...i saw two thread one for windows and another for linux...
Just a request


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

ooooh i missed this thread completely.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/59.gif


but I LIKE IT I LIKE I LIKE I IT.
GREAT WORK DUDE!!
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/yes.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

^ thanks..

@ naveen.. ok will create a dedicated thread soon


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

Is your software open source? I mean I want to do some modification. I want the BBCodes to be replaced by proper HTML codes so that I can use the smilies in my blog. I also want to transfer the smilies to my own server.

Atleast you can make a HTML code version. What do you say?


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

^ nope sorry.. i am working on it..

read last few lines of first post


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

@Giga and @Charan-Great work......... again *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif One question. I find 6 new emoticons which is not available on Yahoo Messenger. Those being, "Don't want to see", "Rock On","Hurry up","Thumbs down","Wasn't me" and "Thumbs up". Also, what about the "Bee" emot?  I'm using ver 8.1.0.421. Like Cyrus pointed out, the CPU usage
 is quite high on my system as well. Especially in full mode. Could you please check out that issue?


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*



			
				phreak0ut said:
			
		

> @Giga and @Charan-Great work......... again *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif



Thanks 



			
				phreak0ut said:
			
		

> One question. I find 6 new emoticons which is not available on Yahoo Messenger. Those being, "Don't want to see", "Rock On","Hurry up","Thumbs down","Wasn't me" and "Thumbs up". Also, what about the "Bee" emot?  I'm using ver 8.1.0.421.



U can see those smilies in 9 Beta... some call its hidden smilies in 8.. not sure.. any.. link here



			
				phreak0ut said:
			
		

> Like Cyrus pointed out, the CPU usage
> is quite high on my system as well. Especially in full mode. Could you please check out that issue?



1. Coz this is a .NET app.
2. All the smilies animate at once.. which makes further slow.. (only if u r on low speed processor.. u will feel the lag)
3. I recommend u to use tray mode. Coz smilies are branched out in the menu.. less smilies animate at once so less CPU usage.
4. We are working on this issue.. if u still feel its not ok. u can try and use WebVersion. (Specially made for Linux and MAC users)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

Same as blackpearl suggested... can u include the functionality to generate html codes so we can use those smilies on our blogs.

Nice thing u r doing there.


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

@Giga-Thanks for clearing out the doubt regarding the CPU usage. I'm using in tray mode now. Installed Y! messenger 9 beta. Those extra smilies are available only on the latest version and is not part of the hidden smilies shown on the yahoo page.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

put my smilies yet?
I can give you more if you are intrested...


----------



## RCuber (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

Guys Gigasmilies 1.1b runs on Suse Linux 10.3 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif .. 

Make sure you have mono installed in your system. My suse installation has mono version 1.2.5 installed. I am trying to get Gigasmilies up and running in Ubuntu Gusty and Fedora 8 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12.gif still no luck *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/46.gif

How to run:
Open terminal and use the following command. 


```
mono GigaSmilies\ v1.1b.exe
```
 *img79.imageshack.us/img79/3203/screenshotlt1.th.jpg

* Know issues with Suse 10.3*
1. Gif's are not animated. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif
2. In tray mode the menus expand outside the visible area which makes tray mode un-usable *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12.gif
3. Restoring from tray mode to full mode make the button look disabled ( looks gray scale ) .. but hovering the cursor over the buttons make the color reappear.


----------



## azzu (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

one moore thing Guys why cant u make A smiley Animate when the Curser moves over it this will surely reduce the LAG or high CPU usage for old age computer people like me


----------



## RCuber (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> one moore thing Guys why cant u make A smiley Animate when the Curser moves over it this will surely reduce the LAG or high CPU usage for old age computer people like me


ok dude.. we will check it out


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.1b Released!*

@ charan.. hey thats nice man.. atleast somehow it can be runned in openSUSE 10.3

it will be great if it runs in GG.... 

@ azzu.. we can disable a button when moves hovers it.. which looks unfair.. we will try


----------



## adi007 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies for Linux & MAC*

i must say *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif
suggestion*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/58.gif:create a link called as copy and when the user clicks it make the url automatically go to clipboard..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/yes.gif
Ex:MSDN documentation..


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 18, 2007)

*GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

*GigaSmilies - Christmas Special is another WebVersion built for Windows, Linux and MAC users.*

So here is the LINK to GigaSmilies - Christmas Special.

*Whats New?* 

Christmas Special has 28 christmas smilies for forums.

*Requirments:*
Any Latest Web Browsers

*Special Thanks to Charan for giving me tips and tricks through out the entire project.*

Happy Holidays! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris15.gif

*Note*: This work is now licensed under Creative Commons Attribution-Noncommercial-No Derivative Works 2.5 India License.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

Nice work,
How about adding new year's smilies too?

Regards,
ray


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

nice addition


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

Superb work *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris19.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

thank you guys! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris19.gif


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

Great work !

No offence, but why dont you post everything related to Gigasmilies in one thread


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*



			
				Sukhdeep Singh said:
			
		

> Great work !
> 
> No offence, but why dont you post everything related to Gigasmilies in one thread



Thanks!

duh.... i forgot that.. will do it from next time.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

why not makin an update feature in ur program only so that it updates itself. 

anyway nice work.keep it up. 

thank you


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

nice work Giga
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris11.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> nice work Giga
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris11.gif



thanks my friend *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris19.gif


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

And gr8 job again.

Keep it up.
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

Awesome!! You two are unstoppable!!  Congrats. Great going!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

hey *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris5.gif nice work.
thank you.
Keep it up.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris20.gif


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

Nice work again. Kudos to you both. 



			
				Sukhdeep Singh said:
			
		

> Great work !
> 
> No offence, but why dont you post everything related to Gigasmilies in one thread


Exactly. It'll be more convenient and easy to search. Ask moderators to merge your other "GigaSmilies" threads into one and then update the first post whenever you make some changes and post about it in the thread (Bump the thread), so that we all can know about it.


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

Great work dude! Keep it going!


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

Thank you.
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris16.gif


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

Thanks

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris11.gif


----------



## nvidia (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

Cool... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris16.gifThank you.


----------



## azzu (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

Nice  well done ...


----------



## casanova (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

Wow, so Giga has a *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris13.gif for all


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

lol.. yeah.. christmas gift *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris27.gif


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

yahooooooooooooooo *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris18.gif


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

Come upon with Some New Year's Smiles


----------



## xbonez (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

awesome job...thnx a ton



			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> why not makin an update feature in ur program only so that it updates itself.



+1


----------



## hullap (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

keep it up *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris12.gif


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

Awesome, Superb,Excellent ---------- *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris8.gif
isse jyada main kya bolun


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

hey charan and giga good application. Thanks a lot for this app. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif
Works wonderful for forums. 
Regards. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

Thanks guys


*UPDATE:* Firefox, Opera and IE users just click on the smilies to copy automatically.

Link

Thanks to lucky star for giving this idea.


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

Well, its working fine in IE and Opera, but in firefox I think, there is some problem. It should work. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris19.gif


----------



## ico (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

Awesome Application. Thanks Giga.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies - Use Yahoo Smilies in Forums*

thank u guys...!

check out the latest versions here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75133

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76018


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: GigaSmilies -Christmas Special*

hey great addition to the existing GigaSmilies buddy. Keep up the good work.
Regards*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris27.gif.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 24, 2007)

wow.. thanks for merging the threads @ mod/admin who did it


----------



## azzu (Dec 27, 2007)

waiting giga for the NEW YEAR EDITION *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/yes.gif


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 27, 2007)

Good work Santhosh.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 1, 2008)

*GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

*Hi!*

*We both are glad to announce our new version of GigaSmilies on our new dedicated GigaSmilies site this new year!*

GigaSmilies is a free smilies application that lets you to use  different smilies on Bulletin Boards, Blogs and social networking sites like Orkut.

*GigaSmilies v1.2 - Ultimate Edition*

*Whats new in GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition?*

GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition sports several new features. The major addition is the feature called "*Smart Swap*". And two smiley sets.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2012/2153816184_daa5161c40_o.jpg

*New Features:* 

Smart Swap

Aqua Smilies.

New UI

Code Generation (Selectable IMG, HTML, Orkut and URL tags)

Settings Panel.

Turn on/off Smart Swap from Settings, Status Bar and Tray Mode.

Quick Smilies Set Selection from main window and Tray Mode.


*What is Smart Swap?*

Smart Swap is a new feature that lets u to insert smilies to bulletin boards without opening the application or from the tray mode. You just have to enter the GS Smiley Code, select it, copy it, the Smart Swap will copy the respective Smiley IMG code automatically to the clipboard and you can just paste on it! This will replace the smiley code with the  BB code. The Smart Swap works only with IMG tags and only in Tray Mode.

[B]What is GS Smiley Code, where can I access it?[/B]

GS Smiley Code is the codes that have been set by default to each and every smilies in the application. You need to type the GS Smiley Code in forums to use Smart Swap.  You can see the GS Smiley Code by taking the mouse pointer over any smiley in the main window.

[B]How to use Smart Swap?
[/B]
You can use Smart Swap only in Tray mode and for IMG tags. To use Smart Swap, you need to turn on Smart Swap feature from Settings, Status Bar or from the Tray Mode menu.  After enabling the Smart Swap, switch to tray mode and then browse the forums. Whenever you feel like adding a smiley in the forum, just type the smiley code and select it, copy it and then paste on it. This will replace the smiley code with the IMG code.

For example, if you want insert this smiley [IMG]*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif , then you just want to type " : ) " (without the quotes and space) the GS Smiley Code and the select, copy and paste on it. And follow the steps below:

*Step1:*
Type the GS Smiley Code in the forum you want to insert. Here in this example I will teach you to insert this smiley *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif .  

For that smiley, the GS Smiley Code is : ) Just type the code and select it with your mouse or keyboard using shift + arrow keys.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2264/2153818622_02ca441f4b_o.jpg

*Step 2:*

Then copy it, give 1/2 second gap and paste on the selected GS Smiley Code  (The Smiley IMG Code will be automatically copied by Smart Swap to ClipBoard). And paste on it. Now the respective Smiley IMG code will be replaced.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2386/2153818402_f700325052_o.jpg

As you can see in the above image, the GS Smiley Code : ), is replaced with [IMG.]*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif[./IMG]

*Turning Smart Swap on and off:*

You can turn off Smart Swap from 3 places within the application. 



1. You can turn on/off the Smart Swap option from settings.


2. By clicking on Smart Swap in the main window’s Status Bar.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2175/2153026253_2986155f34.jpg


3. From Tray Mode Menu


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2005/2153025459_1b23c8ae02.jpg

*Note: *

Smart Swap works only for IMG codes to use with forums.

It is recommended to turn off Smart Swap when it’s not in use.

And it works only in Tray Mode

*Switch Smiley Set:*
You can easily switch between smiley set from main window and from tray mode.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2156/2153062833_5fa606c462.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2389/2153817736_e4dec2961c.jpg

*Switching between smiley tags:*

This version lets you to use smilies not just in forums, but in Blogs, Websites and in social networking sites like Orkut or you can just select the regular URL tag.

You can switch between tags from Settings and from the main window’s status bar.

*From Settings:*
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2331/2153819224_56abb957b6.jpg

*From Status Bar:* 
You can switch between tags by clicking on the “Tag Selected” notification in main window’s status bar. You can right click to select previous tag and left click to select next tag.
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2087/2153818932_a9e49379a5.jpg

*Downloads:*

*Visit Official Site* For Download and more information.

*For Linux and MAC users, Aqua Smilies of Ultimate Edition can be found in **this WebVersion*

=====================================

*Developers:* Me and Charan

*Beta Testers:* Vishal Gupta, Anirudh, Akshay and Utsav

Thanks to all the Beta Testers for reporing bugs and suggesting new things.

*Request to MODS:* Though there is a dedicated thread to gigasmiles. I've posted it in the tech news coz, posting a new information in a old thread wont gain much attention. So hereby I request any MOD to merge this thread with this thread's end after 3 days. 

This work is now licensed under Creative Commons Attribution-Noncommercial-No Derivative Works 2.5 India License.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, now just make it in .net for faster performance


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*



gx_saurav said:


> WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, now just make it in .net for faster performance



its VB.NET 2005... fully mananged code. hard coding *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40a.gif


----------



## casanova (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Nice. Keep going


----------



## als2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

good work


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

woah i luv u guys. great!thanks . 

one suggestion. make something which allows us to add new smiley to ur application


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

@ fun2sh... charan added it... but has some trouble. So its now under development.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Great work once again.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16.gif


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Nice Work Giga


----------



## nvidia (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Finally its released.
Thanks a lot Gigacore *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif
Couldnt wait until the official release to use all these new smilies *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/25a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/06a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/33a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/17a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40a.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

@ nVidia, give a look at About box, *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40a.gif


----------



## nvidia (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

^^Cool!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif


----------



## Ron (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Gr8 Work *Gigacore *and *Charan!!*
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif Giga Bro......
From which programing language u made this wondeful*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif software*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41a.gif..............


----------



## hullap (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif softy 
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif
just tested SMARTSWAP


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Its great Giga. Thanx......... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

one problem*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20a.gifit froze on first two start  ups. but now its workin properly*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

@ fun2sh... noted *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/01a.gif


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

That's one amazing APP.
Gr8 Work & keep going.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

A few words of free, unsolicited advice:

1. Have the description edited by someone with an excellent grasp of the English language before publishing it on the website;

2. Re-design the website. I don't mean to offend anyone but it looks like crap right now; 

3. Register and use a top-level domain. It is so incredibly cheap that there is no excuse not to have one these days;

4. If possible, re-design the interface of the application. Make it look better;

5. Find ways to make some money out of the endeavour (without charging for the application itself); and

6. Keep up the good work and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

added features are cool
nice effort


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Thank u Guys!





aryayush said:


> 1. Have the description edited by someone with an excellent grasp of the English language before publishing it on the website;



Duh, it say how crap my english is. Which is actually true. And sure from next time i'll.



aryayush said:


> 2. Re-design the website. I don't mean to offend anyone but it looks like crap right now;


Heh! Actually, I didnt have the sufficient time to design it. So selected a tempate which I can edit easily.



aryayush said:


> 3. Register and use a top-level domain. It is so incredibly cheap that there is no excuse not to have one these days;


Huh, infact, I won the www.themebin.com. I bought that domain yesterday. So created a sub domain for my app. And after few new releases i will consider buying a dedicated one.  



aryayush said:


> 4. If possible, re-design the interface of the application. Make it look better;


It is possible. If you have seen the older versions of my application, this is way better than those releases. And I was thinking of desigining a new interface for next version. But dont expect MAC UI *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40a.gif.



aryayush said:


> 5. Find ways to make some money out of the endeavour (without charging for the application itself);


Well... 



aryayush said:


> 6. Keep up the good work and enjoy yourself.



Thanks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif 

Hey Arya, try the WebVersion.. u can use it in any platform.


----------



## Voldy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Coollll...
Greatwork Gigacore and Charan 
keep going


----------



## mavihs (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Super *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif.
Keep On The Good Work!!!!!!!!!!
& A Happy New Year 2 u!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Hot dude..actually yöü bring a lot of looks to forum..

My humble suggestion.
Please make a add in box to add our own similies..


----------



## axxo (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

testing web version...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif
cool


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

@ naveen, thanks man.. actually charan added the feature.. but he found some bugs. So now its under develpment.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Great Guys, keep up the good work


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*



Gigacore said:


> its VB.NET 2005... fully mananged code. hard coding *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40a.gif


 
Hmm..then why is it slow here? Can u do one thing, can u make ngen.exe to compile it?


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

@ gx, the smilies animation makes the app a bit slow. but the app performs well in tray mode. soon we are finding a solution for this


----------



## utsav (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

So finally rocket is launched


----------



## Pathik (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Great work dudes.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Thanks for the feedback guys .. 



gx_saurav said:


> Hmm..then why is it slow here? Can u do one thing, can u make ngen.exe to compile it?


the code is not yet optimized, I had used ngen too but decided against releasing it because we didnot have time to test it properly... in next version we are changing the complete approach of how images are rendered and it will be very light on system resources. We are keeping resource consumption as our highest priority 

We wont release next version untill all the current issues are fixed.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Perfect. I'm glad to see that my suggestions were fulfilled in this version. 
And thanks for giving me space in "About" box.


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

congrats to Gigacore & Charan.

Started using it frm 1.1b really nice.

But one question, why the ultimate edition asking for permission to connect to internet??


----------



## RCuber (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*



zyberboy said:


> congrats to Gigacore & Charan.
> 
> Started using it frm 1.1b really nice.
> 
> But one question, why the ultimate edition asking for permission to connect to internet??


WHAT!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif

can you give us the address its trying to access? 

we donot have any code which does a internet access

if possible pls give a screenshot.


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

when openning ultimate edition "look n stop" firewall ask this question.
*img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=15601983am1.jpg

If i click block, then GigaSmilies crashes.
*img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=26145418av6.jpg

OS: windows xp sp2, look n stop Firewall


----------



## RCuber (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*



zyberboy said:


> when openning ultimate edition "look n stop" firewall ask this question.
> *img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=15601983am1.jpg
> 
> If i click block, then GigaSmilies crashes.
> ...



Thank god im releived *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18.gif this is not a major issue.

I installed this firewall and came to know the reason on why this was happening. 

We have a feature which allows the application to check if another instance of the application is running if running it wont load. This feature uses some operating system sockets to check for another instance. The "Look and Stop" firewall which you mentioned detected this as a internet access ( cause the app tried to use a socket ) but this is a false possitive detection. I checked this by disabling the multiple instance feature and this time the firewall didnot raise a alarm. 

So to conclude .. there is nothing to worry about this and you can authorize the application *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif and start using it *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

well done Charan and Santhosh!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

hey charan and santosh, can you guys tell me what are the components you added to gigasmiles? I am in the process of creating a similar gtk app called GSmiles(G is for Gautham/GNU/GTK). I am using the notebook widget to display pages with the smilies in them. I want some help, as I am just getting started. And did you include those banner smilies I gave you? Can I hotlink smilies from gigasmiles.googlepages.com to my program?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

^check the license in gigasmily home page !!!


----------



## manishjha18 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

thank u guys...

and this time WebVersion is also developed to make linux users to use the smilies easily. 

We will make still more developments soon


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

great work *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif
lage raho.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40a.gif


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Guys another thing is make it like a globe or some icon just like we have in flashget downloader..yöü know that small thing which shows the status..if yöü just make some icon like that,say a big cute similie and the moment we click it,it shows all the similie's.. This would be of great help since i can keep the gigasimilies on top of the title bar of opera and click it and everything pops up and i select and paste. Cool huh

Just a suggestio.
But dont add too many feature,  it will spoil the simplicity and will make complex for casual user


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Hey Gigacore, I can help u in making this a Vista native app using WPF, after that the slowness will also go away due to animations as it is right now. What say? U already have managed code, u just need to link it with expression Blend UI. I can make the UI while Zeeshan (cos he is close to me geographically) or u can link that to the backend code....


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*



Charan said:


> So to conclude .. there is nothing to worry about this and you can authorize the application


oky.....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

@ gx.. thanks for ur interest man.. thats good. we both have found two different alternatives for this problem. and alteast one will be implemented, which will save a lot of resource and makes the app faster. 

We will discuss about that. If we find that our method wont work. Then u can jumpin.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

^^are it's very easy. Just make a window in Blend, then put clickable buttons on it & these images....

Try this with the existing code. Make the app show no animation, but once the user mouse hovers a button, animations starts


----------



## mediator (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Yeah, amazing work man! Congrats and happy new year to all! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris13.gif


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Excellent work. Now submit your software to softpedia, download.com etc.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Great job guys! Keep up the good work! We're all proud of you!


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

thank u guys...!!

@ *MODS:* Its time to mege this thred. Please merge with this thread


----------



## max_demon (Jan 2, 2008)

my brother wants v1.1 download link here. plz give it here as he is fed up of searching on Giga's Site


----------



## RCuber (Jan 2, 2008)

max_demon said:


> my brother wants v1.1 download link here. plz give it here as he is fed up of searching on Giga's Site



Here you go *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/gigasmilies1.1


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Hey giga what about my suggestion dude?think of it

44th post in this thread


----------



## RCuber (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*



naveen_reloaded said:


> Guys another thing is make it like a globe or some icon just like we have in flashget downloader..yöü know that small thing which shows the status..if yöü just make some icon like that,say a big cute similie and the moment we click it,it shows all the similie's.. This would be of great help since i can keep the gigasimilies on top of the title bar of opera and click it and everything pops up and i select and paste. Cool huh
> 
> Just a suggestio.
> But dont add too many feature,  it will spoil the simplicity and will make complex for casual user





naveen_reloaded said:


> Hey giga what about my suggestion dude?think of it
> 
> 44th post in this thread


Noted.. We will look into this *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Yeah... after charan said ok.. i've nothing to say *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40a.gif


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Awesome work guys *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif

Thanks for including pcchitchat smilies (MyBB days) *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40a.gif


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Thanks guys for accepting my suggestion.
Thanks charan and giga too.
Keep up the good work.do yöü have anyother project in mind..
Sorry but if possible try to integrate autoupdate feature...

Anyway all the best.
Hoping for someother small nice apps from yöü guys.but before yöü start ask what we like and proceed..


----------



## RCuber (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*



naveen_reloaded said:


> do yöü have anyother project in mind..
> Sorry but if possible try to integrate autoupdate feature...


yes its on the cards *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif


> but before yöü start ask what we like and proceed..


Sure *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Cool^


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

Its rocking...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif

But its takes 20 MBs of Ram at application startup and memory consumption goes as high as 35 MBs after 10-15 minute of working.
Is it normal ? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/17a.gif

Anyway... Great App. (Using it on my Blog.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif)


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: GigaSmilies v1.2 Ultimate Edition Released!*

^ We try to fix that issue.. That is out highest priority now. We wont release any windows version untill we fix that issue. 

Thanks for using it.

@ MODs, please merge this thread with Giga Software Tread


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 4, 2008)

*UPDATE:*


*Hi Friends!
*
We BOTH are glad to announce an *UPDATE* of the new *GigaSmilies WebVersion* which is specially designed for *Linux and MAC users.* This time the WebVersion can be used just like an windows version of GigaSmilies.

*Try the latest WebVersion which is almost the replica of windows version of GigaSmilies.*

The the window pops out and looks just like the application. The layout is simple and easy to use. You can switch between smiley packs from the combo box easily and can choose the tags u want. The page wont take much time to load. You can easily minimize it to the taskbar.

How to use: Internet Explorer, Firefox, Opera & Safari users can just click on the smilies to copy the code automatically to the clipboard. Other browser users needs to click on the smiley and should copy from the test box.

We have optimized this webversion for firefox. Yet it works fine in Opera, IE and Safari.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2417/2165906138_cab10ae245_o.jpg

*Tip:* Windows users with low system configuration can use this as GigaSmilies alternative.

=================================================​
*Try New WebVersion​*
=================================================​


----------



## nvidia (Jan 4, 2008)

nice work gigacore!

P.S: how many hours a day do you work on this application?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 4, 2008)

^^ ha ha... thanks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 4, 2008)

Superb.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 4, 2008)

awesome website...........
gr8 ..continue like this only.........


----------



## mavihs (Jan 5, 2008)

Niceeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Keep Up The Good Work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome  Thanks... But for heaven's sake.. remove the Ads plz...


----------



## adi007 (Jan 5, 2008)

great work giga and charan...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif


----------

